# TTC and epilepsy



## Julesmon (Jul 19, 2010)

I've just been through a failed IVF cycle  
One of the biggest concerns that I had while I was still in the land of Hope, was that the drugs I take would affect the development of the foetus, and that I couldn't take evening primrose oil as it is a convulsant.  I've since discovered that although the small increased risk to the foetus is unavoidable (better to keep yourself safe and seizure free), there is a way of avoiding the convulsant side effect of EPO.
While looking for alternative ways of managing epilepsy, I discovered that there have been tests carried out and they found that Cognitive Behavioural Therapy gives a marked improvement!  I've started taking EPO again to manage my dried up old ovaries, it's making a difference to my day-to-day well-being, and whenever I get those "oh-my-god-here-it-comes!" feeling, I can 'think' myself out of it!  I know it won't work for everyone, and some doctors would go mental at me for this, but I just thought that if you are in the same position as me, this might be of some help to you


----------



## saragh (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Julesmon, just scrolling through posts and saw yours. Don't know if it helps but my hubby is one of 4 children conceived by a mum with epilepsy. This was a long time ago but throughout all of her pregnancies she was on her full dose of phenobarbitone, epanutin and mycelin (?? spelling!) those were really some heavy drugs and I imagine nowadays people are on much milder stuff. Anyway, all 4 kids were ok and perfectly healthy (I won't say normal because my 2 brother in laws could never be called 'normal'!!!!)
She also smoked all through each pregnancy so it's a wonder any of them are here!!!
Good luck with your treatment but don't risk your health by skipping meds!


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Julesmon, i am in a similar position in that i am TTC and have epilepsy. I have never used EPO due to the convulsant effects but was advised by a nutritional therapist not to take it. After several long discussions with my neurologist it appears the risk to the foetus is very small, 2-3% risk for "normal" pregnancy but 6 % for epileptic women. I have spent several years reducing my meds to a lower dose under the supervision of my consultant to reduce the risks and i have been told that as long as i am taking high dose folic acid (5mg prescribed by GP) that i am doing everything possible to reduce the risk.
Good luck with your treatment but make sure you keep in contact with your consultant to keep yourself safe and healthy.

Emma xx


----------

